# kicked out of the mailing list



## PMc (Jul 31, 2021)

Hija, it seems I have been kicked out of the mailing list(s).  I didn't find an announcement or such, also some of the lists seem to still work - it's all a bit unclear.

Traditionally I have subscriptions to a couple of mailinglists. These flow into a (very old) news spool here, and are never read because the newsreader did break some ten or fifteen years ago, and reading them on the web is easier anyway. Basically that does just exist so that I am able to post. But now that didn't work anymore, and subscribing anew seems to work, but I'm still not allowed to post.

It seems I still do get messages from the hackers list, but not from the stable list. These ceased to deliver on 3rd of July. And posting doesn't work anymore, mails keep coming back as denied. Its strange, because I haven't posted anything in any list for at least a couple of months, and usually only about once a year when I run into a complex bug.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 1, 2021)

I have had this happen also. I know the mail address is fine because all my NetBSD stuff comes through.
I took to unsubscribing and re-subscribing to fix it.
Could this have all happened around the time they swapped mailing handler? Seems coincidental if not.


----------



## PMc (Aug 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> they swapped mailing handler


*THIS is the information bit* I was missing. Thank You.

I could not find the announcement that a serious change was executed. But, in fact, that new software also does no longer accept my postings in the usual way, because it neglegts to evaluate the Sender: header, and then denies posting.

So who knows what else was changed, and maybe now the postings don't parse anymore the way they did before.

Do You have a reference of what exactly was changed?


----------



## mark_j (Aug 1, 2021)

This is when it was last discussed: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/whatever-happened-to-the-mailing-lists.80871/#post-517249


----------



## PMc (Aug 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> This is when it was last discussed: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/whatever-happened-to-the-mailing-lists.80871/#post-517249


Oh wow. This doesn't look like an announcement... (but it seems there are more things alongside that don't really work as expected)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2021)

It makes an amateuric inpression on me.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe it was announced on freebsd-announce, but I'm not subscribed to that list. Either way I agree with you both. Perhaps those who made the change believed it would be smooth and without issues... and no one would notice.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

<https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/b...bug_id&product=Services&query_format=advanced>


----------



## astyle (Aug 11, 2021)

One would think of giving list subscribers a heads up about upgrading the list management software or something related... sometimes an upgrade messes up thing in an unpredictable way.


----------

